# ¿Conectar un micrófono dinámico a la PC ?



## leosar (Feb 9, 2012)

hola antes q*UE* nada estas son las especificaciones del microfono q*UE* compre:

marca Moon M23
Microfono dinamico 
cable plug-canon
respuesta en frecuencia 50hz-15Khz
impedancia de salida 600 ohms +/- 30% [a 1KHz]
sensibilidad -73dB +/-3dB

el plug q*UE* trae es de 6.5 mm pero me vendieron el adaptador de 3.5 mm para la pc


Bueno paso a contar el problema!!!!!!! 
resulta q*UE* hoy fui y lo compre pense q*UE* iba a funcionar cuestion q*UE* llegue a casa lo conecte a la entrada rosada correspondiente a mic y no funciona!!!!!!! (cabe aclarar q*UE* me fije en las configuraciones esta todo activado) me pueden decir q*UE* estoy haciendo mal? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2012)

Si tocás "con el dedo" o con algún alambrecito la conección del fondo del jack de 6,3 ¿hace tuummmm?


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 9, 2012)

Tenes que amplificar y adaptar la impedancia del micrófono a la entrada de la compu. La compu está preparada para los micrónos electret que dan mas salida que los dinámicos. Fijate que el plug es estéreo porque en una sección viene la salida de voltaje para alimentar el electret. Probá con una ficha mono, algo tiene que salir golpeando suavemente el microfono.


----------



## Joaquin Anaya Caon (Jul 31, 2020)

Holas a todos.


Hace días que compre un micrófono dinámico de "Noga" a un precio de $14EU el modelo del mismo es "NG-H300" sus especificaciones son:​
Dinámico.
Uní-direccional.
Impedancia de 600 ohms  ± 30% (a 1 KHz).
Respuesta de frecuencia de 100Hz a 12 KHz.
Sensibilidad de recepción de -58,8db -+3db (en 1KHz).
    No se si falta otro dato relevante mas, pero eso son en los que venían en la caja.  Cuestión que haciendo pruebas (en "Audacity") vi que el audio era bajo (aparte del ruido eléctrico que creo que es problema del PC en si, o de que no tengo puesta tierra ya que siempre tuve ese ruido en todos los micrófonos que tuve) entonces como no era muy metido en el tema del audio deduje que necesitaba una preamplificador y no se si un "Phantom Power" (que luego leí en este sitio: "Problemas más comunes a la hora de conectar un micrófono. - ickrom" que era para los micrófonos de condensadores) con lo cual deduzco se que solo necesito un preamplificador.
    El diseño que seleccione es el típico que usa dos transistores NPN (dos BC546-BC550), el problema es que no se si conectando la salida del preamplificador a la entrada del PC ya seria todo ya que no solo quiero hacer ese diseño si no que quiero hacer otros (como los que se ven en "ConstruyeTuVideoRockola"), hasta incluso poder diseñar los míos (que nunca viene mal para entender está parte del la electrónica anagógica), y no se si por norma general funciona.



*Este es el circuito* 
*que voy a usar*


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 31, 2020)

¿Y estas conectando el micrófono en la entrada Rosa o azul? La entrada rosa tiene control de ganancia y aparte tiene una polarizacion de 2.5V si no estoy mal, quizás de ahí viene el ruido, intenta conectarlo por la entrada azul a ver si se va el ruido.
Puedes conectar el preamplificador así sin mas.


----------



## Joaquin Anaya Caon (Jul 31, 2020)

@sebsjata gracias por el consejo, lo conecté en el rosado, pruebo y luego confirmo si me funciono
@sebsjata note una mejora en calidad de audio en el jack azul (lo note cuando lo amplifique atreves de software), y el ruido sigue estando, pero no me molesta (aun) ya que me recuerda a las viejas músicas jaja, aunque a lo mejor a futuro si quiera quitarla, en ese caso voy a utilizar un filtro de pasa alta (no se si usted sabe lo que es, pero si no sabe lo que es y le entereza) es una forma de elimina las señales de baja frecuencia (no se si son un tipo de integrado o una forma de usar un conjunto de componentes, pero para eso esta internet jaja). gracias por su ayuda.


----------

